# Trading Computers



## Market Sniper (19 December 2011)

Hi

Just curious how much emphasis everyone puts into their trading computer in regards to your computers ram, hard drive, motherboard etc and whether you feel it makes a difference to your trading?

Also whether day traders view a faster computer more of a necessity than longer term traders and whether traders feel fills can be better with a faster system?

Thanks and merry xmas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skc (19 December 2011)

Market Sniper said:


> Hi
> 
> Just curious how much emphasis everyone puts into their trading computer in regards to your computers ram, hard drive, motherboard etc and whether you feel it makes a difference to your trading?
> 
> ...




Your platform and broker are probably much more important for your fill speed than the computer (assuming your computer is not ancient).


----------



## pixel (19 December 2011)

fwiw, I've been upgrading my computer every 3 or 4 years, as a matter of course.
Being a day trader, reliability is more important to me than the ultimate speed. But there is also the consideration of cost-effectiveness. Sure, I cold've stuck with the old 28.8 dial-up modem; it used to be sufficient in "them olden days" - except that today's online programs offer data delivery at a much higher bandwidth, which, in the shape of ADSL2+, is even cheaper than the clunkers used to be.

As regards speed, I use the latest box, a 2.67 GHz i5, 64-bit Windows 7 box with 12GB of DDR3 RAM and 640GB HDD, as my main machine; the previous generation had 3.2 GHz dual-core, 2GB DDR1 RAM and 80 GB HDD with Windows XP, and it's loaded with the same suite of trading software, ready to be cranked up in case I need it.

While I do not need it, I run ancillary software on it - background info that's nice to glance at once in a while, but mustn't get in the way of my main apps Pulse and MA Pro.

Mind you, whenever I decide it's time for new hardware, I put a list of features together, then visit my friendly hardware shop and ask them to build me "this box". The last four generations haven't cost more than a Grand each.

Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## skc (19 December 2011)

pixel said:


> Mind you, whenever I decide it's time for new hardware, I put a list of features together, then visit my friendly hardware shop and ask them to build me "this box". The last four generations *haven't cost more than a Grand each.*




Excluding graphics card and monitors I assume?


----------



## pixel (19 December 2011)

skc said:


> Excluding graphics card and monitors I assume?




*Including* dual-head graphics card and wifi adapter, but excluding monitors, mice, keyboards. The latter being compatible, so there's no need to change. In the last decade, I've replaced three CRT monitors by three LCD ones, each between $290 and $190.


----------



## Boggo (19 December 2011)

Main thing in my opinion is backup, backup and backup, software and data, and plenty of RAM.

My setup, 3 hard drives and a partition on drive 1 for data.
All powered via a Powerware Uninterruptible Power Supply that keeps everything running for up to 5 mins after mains power failure.


----------



## So_Cynical (19 December 2011)

Market Sniper said:


> Hi
> 
> Just curious how much emphasis everyone puts into their trading computer in regards to your computers ram, hard drive, motherboard etc and whether you feel it makes a difference to your trading?
> 
> Thanks and merry xmas!!!!!!!!!




A basic new system is a fast system, of perhaps more importance is data storage and system reliability...you may want to consider having your hard drives running in a mirrored RAID arrangement so your data is less likely to be lost and your system less likely to suddenly stop working (mid trade) due to a HDD error.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID


----------



## pixel (20 December 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> A basic new system is a fast system, of perhaps more importance is data storage and system reliability...you may want to consider having your hard drives running in a mirrored RAID arrangement so your data is less likely to be lost and your system less likely to suddenly stop working (mid trade) due to a HDD error.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID



 That's interesting, sc 
Do you still consider RAIDing or mirroring a necessary strategy?
I know, in the 1990's RAID was all the rage - in big business systems; I had one installed myself in an IBM midrange AS/400. But for today's PC systems, I would have thought that's a bit of an overkill. Unless you're running your own algorithmic trading system - aka 'bot - what kind of data is there that needs to be RAIDed? My Trading systems are getting data online - either as a Java app running in a browser, or a Delphi station drawing off the remote server, keeping only temporary data on HDD.
Leaves my (emailed) contract notes and account data, which I process daily and store on two different disk drives, plus regular backups to a thumb drive.

A UPS won't keep me trading, should my suburb lose power. 
If necessary, a battery-driven laptop with mobile wireless connection might be the answer for that scenario. I have that as a last resort - but last time I tried to use it, the mobile network had also broken down.

What am I missing?


----------



## So_Cynical (20 December 2011)

pixel said:


> What am I missing?




Looks like you have it covered...its just that RAID is so cheap and easy to do now, especially if your building a system from scratch, with RAID1 everything is automatically mirrored...add in a large external drive and regular back ups and you can almost never lose everything.


----------



## SevenFX (21 December 2011)

Lots of Good Ideas above for a stable Trading Workstation IMO, as I too include these technologies in all my systems.

UPS Power lasting upto 30mins - preventing damage from mains power, lightening & unplanned outages during trading days.

Raid Mirrored Drives In Addition to external Backups. - As Drive Technology Gets Cheaper so does Overseas Manafacturing Processes, while their MTBF (mean time between failure) is good, they can fail days, weeks, months after installation given MTBF is not a guarantee

Using brand name components are also key as they have established themselves over the competition for quality, relability and or design. Generally brand names in this industry will cost you few dollars more and well worth the money.

Yes execution is via online systems, though placing or exiting orders fast, simitanously charting, scanning across multiple markets & timeframes across multiple screens demands above average systems.

Personally I Invest 2-3k on any of my systems, as downtime esp at the wrong time costs, so rock solid reliability, fast multitasking & reasonable speeds are Key.

Lastly Higher Internet speeds bringing it all together are disirable, so my choice was Cable @ 100mbps with Bigpond as their 30mbps plans were $10 less, hence not worth considering if your DayTrading

SevenFX


----------



## Punta (21 December 2011)

I'd like a dedicated machine for technical analysis.  

Something with around 100GB of RAM and 12 cores would allow me to load a reasonable amount of data and run parallel loops over it.   In terms of backups, RAID mirroring and remote backups, preferably off site (rsync etc) are the way to go, at least for your scripts, if not data.  Probably looking at min $15-20k for something like that.


----------



## SevenFX (21 December 2011)

Punta said:


> I'd like a dedicated machine for technical analysis.




Instead of having a second machine, duplicate software, etc etc you could just install a second hard driv and have a dual boot system keeping your trading and general work play seperate.



Punta said:


> around 100GB of RAM and 12 cores.




100GB plenty but 12Core processor only for the rich or someone wanting 10+ years lifespan. 

SevenFX


----------



## skc (21 December 2011)

May be a good metrics is annual IT spent vs profit.

I like to keep it under 1%... but that's just me.


----------



## CanOz (25 December 2012)

I've found my ultimate machine....

I was hesitant to go with a laptop but now I'm convinced. I can use this with my three screens as well.
CanOz


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 December 2012)

skc said:


> Your platform and broker are probably much more important for your fill speed than the computer (assuming your computer is not ancient).




Agree.

And with 




And Parallels I can embed Win.

Simple quick and reliable.

gg


----------



## CanOz (25 December 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Agree.
> 
> And with
> 
> ...




Love the apple stuff GG (even have use & the TWS app on my iPad), but haven't seen anything that does multiple monitors, crunches numbers, that i understand as well as a windows unit...

Mostly i want a machine that will last, and run the software that i have easily, plus multiple monitors (i have 4 monitors but will settle for three and the lappy.)

CanOz


----------



## DJG (26 December 2012)

What sort of trading programs do each of you use besides your broker of course? ie Commsec, Bell Direct etc.
I have Incredible Charts on my computer but that's about it + a demo forex program. 
Any decent free software available for charting or anything else?

Also, does anybody know of a adapter in order to get access to more monitors?
At the moment I have a laptop with a monitor connected, the laptop only has access to one port, maybe there is an adapter that connects into the one port but expands out to two? much like a double adapter for a electricity plug.


----------



## CanOz (26 December 2012)

I use two broker platforms now, AMP and IB. Trading platforms, Amibroker, Multicharts, and Ninjatrader. Ninja is free for EOD.

You can get a multi monitor port, it I cannot find it recently. The Digital Tiger laptops have the cards to take up to four...check the site for other multi monitor products.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## captain black (27 December 2012)

DJG said:


> Also, does anybody know of a adapter in order to get access to more monitors?
> At the moment I have a laptop with a monitor connected, the laptop only has access to one port, maybe there is an adapter that connects into the one port but expands out to two? much like a double adapter for a electricity plug.




I have 5 monitors hooked up to my trading laptop. I use a powered 7-port USB hub and 4 display adapters along with the standard HDMI outlet. (display adapter link below):

http://www.win-star.com/eshop/goods.php?id=103


----------



## captain black (27 December 2012)

I should add that I bought mine a few years ago, they have better models now with USB 3.0 support and HDMI outlets. Check the Winstars site for the others. I'd suggest searching an online tech shopping site such as Statice/Ebay/Shopbot etc. to get the best prices locally.


----------



## CanOz (27 December 2012)

captain black said:


> I should add that I bought mine a few years ago, they have better models now with USB 3.0 support and HDMI outlets. Check the Winstars site for the others. I'd suggest searching an online tech shopping site such as Statice/Ebay/Shopbot etc. to get the best prices locally.





So, captain does that support all five? Also, can I just use an adapter to go from hdmi back to VGA, as I have two VGA screens....? Appreciate your advice, not my area of expertise that's for sure!

CanOz


----------



## captain black (27 December 2012)

CanOz said:


> So, captain does that support all five? Also, can I just use an adapter to go from hdmi back to VGA, as I have two VGA screens....? Appreciate your advice, not my area of expertise that's for sure!
> 
> CanOz




Each adapter supports a single monitor connection. I have 4 adapters plus I use the HDMI outlet on the laptop. Gives me 1 monitor with HDMI, 4 with a DVI connection plus the laptop screen. I have a graphics card in the laptop so can also use the VGA port in the laptop as well as the HDMI port but that cuts out the laptop screen.

The adapters I have come with a DVI-->HDMI separate adapter plus a DVI-->VGA separate adapter as well. All the accesories are listed on the Winstars site. So you can plug the USB display adapter into a USB port. This gives you a DVI outlet. You can then plug the DVI-->VGA adapter into that outlet to give a VGA outlet. Then plug your normal VGA cable into that.

Most laptops wont have the power to supply a 4 port USB hub so I recommend a powered USB hub to run multiple adapters.

Kospi about to open, more than happy to answer any more questions a bit later


----------



## captain black (27 December 2012)

I did have an issue with these adapters under Windows Vista with them not remembering the monitor layout on reboot. I had to arrange the monitor layout every morning after boot-up. Couldn't find a solution after a lot of searching so if you're running Vista then be aware it may be a problem. My trading laptop uses Windows 7 now and they run flawlessly. Also had them running under XP without any problems. 

When I bought them they were around $70-$80 each. Not sure how they'd go playing the latest 1080p movies but for a trading desktop they've been perfect for me.


----------



## WilkensOne (27 December 2012)

Hey all,

Was just wondering if anyone there uses a Mac for their trading system and if so which? It seems all the software is windows based so you would require a VM to run it?

Wilkens


----------



## captain black (27 December 2012)

WilkensOne said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Was just wondering if anyone there uses a Mac for their trading system and if so which? It seems all the software is windows based so you would require a VM to run it?
> 
> Wilkens




I've never used a Mac so can't comment on them but in terms of an "alterative" OS I use Linux for everything but trading. I've had a couple of goes at setting up a trading desktop using Linux (and I'll probably keep trying..  ) but I seemed to have problems running Amibroker under Wine. It mostly worked, but for trading it needs to always work. 

The display adapters I mentioned above don't have linux drivers so that was always a killer in the end too. 

Having said that, Interactive Brokers TWS works well in Linux (I'm sure they'd have a Mac Version?) and Zeroline Trader has Linux and Mac versions so next time I'm in a tinkering mood I'm sure I'll have another go... right now everything works perfectly together in Windows 7 so I'm happy just to leave it all alone 

Anyone interested in Linux I use Xubuntu and Linux Mint (Cinnamon) for everything but trading (sitting on a Dell Vostro 1500 running Xubuntu atm  )


----------



## CanOz (27 December 2012)

captain black said:


> I did have an issue with these adapters under Windows Vista with them not remembering the monitor layout on reboot. I had to arrange the monitor layout every morning after boot-up. Couldn't find a solution after a lot of searching so if you're running Vista then be aware it may be a problem. My trading laptop uses Windows 7 now and they run flawlessly. Also had them running under XP without any problems.
> 
> When I bought them they were around $70-$80 each. Not sure how they'd go playing the latest 1080p movies but for a trading desktop they've been perfect for me.




I'm sure i can find these things here at the tech markets...if i can get the right model...


----------



## captain black (27 December 2012)

CanOz said:


> I'm sure i can find these things here at the tech markets...if i can get the right model...




heh, where are you in China? The company might be just down the road 

http://www.win-star.com/eshop/article.php?id=5

Perhaps you could start exporting some of the newer ones into Australia  (Put me on your email list if you do!)


----------



## CanOz (27 December 2012)

captain black said:


> heh, where are you in China? The company might be just down the road
> 
> http://www.win-star.com/eshop/article.php?id=5
> 
> Perhaps you could start exporting some of the newer ones into Australia  (Put me on your email list if you do!)




I'm about 3000 kms from there i think..lol 

But i should be able to find these gadgets at the tech market on the weekend....much cheaper too.

We'll see, I'll get my IT guy to come with me! Report back later on this one...

So captain, i can use my HDMI port, my VGA port, and then get one or two of these and hook them all up to my four screens?


CanOz


----------



## captain black (27 December 2012)

CanOz said:


> So captain, i can use my HDMI port, my VGA port, and then get one or two of these and hook them all up to my four screens?




If you have a graphics card in your laptop then you can use both the HDMI and VGA ports at the same time but you'll lose use of your laptop screen. Each display adapter requires a separate USB port or a USB hub with multiple ports. I'd certainly recommend a powered USB hub but if you have an unpowered hub it may be worth a try with the 2 adapters.

I noticed a new adapter on the Winstars site is a USB 3.0 with dual outputs, one HDMI and one DVI so that would only require one USB port.

http://www.win-star.com/eshop/goods.php?id=156

Looks like it has an ethernet (RJ45) built into it too, that's interesting. I run my NextG wireless connection in conjunction with my ADSL connection on my trading laptop in case the ADSL fails the wireless kicks in. I wonder if that adapter could be used to run 2 ethernet connections simultaneously? 

There may be other brands available too, Winstars were the best choice for me a few years ago but technology has changed a lot in that time and other manufacturers may have caught up so to speak.


----------



## CanOz (27 December 2012)

captain black said:


> If you have a graphics card in your laptop then you can use both the HDMI and VGA ports at the same time but you'll lose use of your laptop screen. Each display adapter requires a separate USB port or a USB hub with multiple ports. I'd certainly recommend a powered USB hub but if you have an unpowered hub it may be worth a try with the 2 adapters.
> 
> I noticed a new adapter on the Winstars site is a USB 3.0 with dual outputs, one HDMI and one DVI so that would only require one USB port.
> 
> ...




Thanks Cap...

My graphics card, or display adapter is an Intel...no details available so i'd say its a stock standard for the x220.

I'm totally stumped as to how the USB port can be used as a video port, thats amazing...how does that work?

CanOz


----------



## captain black (27 December 2012)

CanOz said:


> My graphics card, or display adapter is an Intel...no details available so i'd say its a stock standard for the x220.




A Lenovo X220? From what I can see that only has Intel Integrated graphics so you'll only be able to use either the VGA or HDMI outlet, not both. No probs, just buy an extra display adapter 

I have a Lenovo laptop as a backup to my main trading lappy which also has an integrated graphics card and haven't had any issues running the display adapters.



CanOz said:


> I'm totally stumped as to how the USB port can be used as a video port, thats amazing...how does that work?




Yeh, I was stumped too a few years ago when I first ran across it. I bought one adapter first off expecting it to be a piece of s**t but was pleasantly surprised. Running 4 at the same time off a powered USB hub and don't notice any sacrifice in performance.

Not sure how it all works, just happy to know that it does, saved me buying a couple of desktop PC's with multiple graphics cards


----------



## CanOz (27 December 2012)

captain black said:


> A Lenovo X220? From what I can see that only has Intel Integrated graphics so you'll only be able to use either the VGA or HDMI outlet, not both. No probs, just buy an extra display adapter
> 
> I have a Lenovo laptop as a backup to my main trading lappy which also has an integrated graphics card and haven't had any issues running the display adapters.
> 
> ...




Yeah, exactly...this way i can delay my new PC purchase until i actually go to Australia to pick it up...very happy Cap!


----------



## captain black (27 December 2012)

CanOz said:


> Yeah, exactly...this way i can delay my new PC purchase until i actually go to Australia to pick it up...very happy Cap!




Ah, excellent, glad I could help 

If you go down the path of getting a desktop PC with dual/multiple graphics cards when you get back to Oz then I've read good things about this mob:

http://pccasegear.com/

In the meantime, if you have any issues getting the display adapters up and running I've played around with them quite a bit so either PM me or post here again.


----------



## CanOz (27 December 2012)

captain black said:


> Ah, excellent, glad I could help
> 
> If you go down the path of getting a desktop PC with dual/multiple graphics cards when you get back to Oz then I've read good things about this mob:
> 
> ...




Yeah, i could just copy the specs from Digi tigers and get those guys to build it. Probably save a grand or so.

I want to so totally SSD Captain, or at least have a boot drive big enough for apps and data, whats your thoughts on that?

CanOz


----------



## captain black (28 December 2012)

CanOz said:


> I want to so totally SSD Captain, or at least have a boot drive big enough for apps and data, whats your thoughts on that?




I haven't used a PC with an SSD personally but I'm due for an upgrade next year once Windows 8 has been around a bit longer and SSD's on the couple of new systems I buy will be high on the list of priorities. Given the number of hard drives I've fried over the last 20 years or so of using PC's I should really be kept away from anything with moving parts  

TJ posted an article on the Amibroker KB a bit over a year ago with hardware/software recommendations and I noticed he's using a 64Gb SSD for his system drive and a HDD for programs and data.

http://www.amibroker.com/kb/2011/10/25/recommended-hardwaresoftware-for-amibroker/


----------



## CanOz (28 December 2012)

Thanks captain!


----------



## captain black (28 December 2012)

No probs at all, happy to help 

It's good to see some discussion here about something other than politics/religion/climate change or who's got the bigger wang-dang!


----------



## CanOz (28 December 2012)

captain black said:


> No probs at all, happy to help
> 
> It's good to see some discussion here about something other than politics/religion/climate change or who's got the bigger wang-dang!




Exactly...

I've made the funds transfer and I'll receive my sample from Win-Star next week.

I got the wholesale price!

CanOz


----------



## captain black (28 December 2012)

CanOz said:


> I got the wholesale price!




ah, excellent, you got one of the dual adapters. I'd be keen to know how it goes and also how reliable the ethernet connection is on it. 
Wholesale price!!


----------



## CanOz (1 January 2013)

Well after even MORE research and since i will be able to extend my desktop onto two of my screens at home now i've decided to take my time and build my own trading PC. 

I'll post back here from time to time with the components that i've selected before i go out and try to find them at the tech markets here.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## FlyingFox (1 January 2013)

CanOz said:


> Well after even MORE research and since i will be able to extend my desktop onto two of my screens at home now i've decided to take my time and build my own trading PC.
> 
> I'll post back here from time to time with the components that i've selected before i go out and try to find them at the tech markets here.
> 
> ...




This is usually the best way to go for high end systems. Plus you get the exact mix of components you want. I haven't started trading yet (don't know if I will get enough time to be an active trader) but I have been building my own systems for a while now. 

I need high end sys for my line of work and building one can also be quite cost effective. Not to mention fun. 


P.S a lot of the tech companies put the box together for you for about $50 dollars and test it as well. Might be the way to go if your unfamiliar with building one. 

P.S2 Look up staticice.com.au for component pricing.


----------



## CanOz (1 January 2013)

Thanks Ffox, it's really difficult in china but the wife's nephew and brother can help as well.

The graphic cards are the hard part. Believe it or not too much can be a bad thing for a trading pc.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## CanOz (2 January 2013)

Captain Black or anyone in the know...would any of these cards work ok with an Asus x79 mobo? What would the minimum memory on the card that i should look for?

They're all dual DVI, which is fine for now...

Later I'll go all DP when i get my new screens.

Thanks!

CanOz


----------



## captain black (2 January 2013)

CanOz said:


> Captain Black or anyone in the know...would any of these cards work ok with an Asus x79 mobo? What would the minimum memory on the card that i should look for?




That mobo has 2 Pci Express x16 slots so any good modern graphics card will do the job. I'd look for dual DVI or HDMI outputs. Nvidia is generally my choice but only because they have better linux support. If you're planning on only using the PC for trading and not gaming/3D movies etc. then I wouldn't go looking for a high end graphics card(s) as your money would be better spent on extra RAM or a better SSD or a better monitor etc. My  ... YMMV


----------



## CanOz (2 January 2013)

Here is a quick comparison of parts for a custom PC, bought in China vs. Falcon F25 and EZ Trading Computers ZR-X.

CanOz


----------



## CanOz (2 January 2013)

captain black said:


> That mobo has 2 Pci Express x16 slots so any good modern graphics card will do the job. I'd look for dual DVI or HDMI outputs. Nvidia is generally my choice but only because they have better linux support. If you're planning on only using the PC for trading and not gaming/3D movies etc. then I wouldn't go looking for a high end graphics card(s) as your money would be better spent on extra RAM or a better SSD or a better monitor etc. My  ... YMMV




Yeah, actually i can't buy a lower end graphics card unless its used from TaoBao. Its impossible to get dual head cards that aren't the latest thing here it seems.

The cards are pretty cheap...check out my quotes...pretty expensive here. I might be able to knock down the price a bit with some relationship...Guanxi!

CanOz


----------



## captain black (2 January 2013)

CanOz said:


> Here is a quick comparison of parts for a custom PC, bought in China vs. Falcon F25 and EZ Trading Computers ZR-X.
> 
> CanOz




As a trading PC it certainly ticks all my boxes. Motherboard can handle another graphics card down the track plus there's plenty of room to add extra RAM as well. Good size SSD. Core I7 CPU. All good.


----------



## CanOz (2 January 2013)

captain black said:


> As a trading PC it certainly ticks all my boxes. Motherboard can handle another graphics card down the track plus there's plenty of room to add extra RAM as well. Good size SSD. Core I7 CPU. All good.




Ahh, great. Waza mentioned i don't need the sound card too!


----------



## captain black (2 January 2013)

CanOz said:


> Ahh, great. Waza mentioned i don't need the sound card too!




Yeh, that's a good point.... although it depends on how you start your day. I always crank up "Gangnam Style" before the open of the Kospi... always sounds better in 5.1 surround sound...


----------



## captain black (2 January 2013)

OK, looks like the mobo has 8 channel sound built in so your Gangnam Style would sound even better than mine...


----------



## CanOz (2 January 2013)

captain black said:


> OK, looks like the mobo has 8 channel sound built in so your Gangnam Style would sound even better than mine...




Well that's great...!

AMP don't have the Kospi yet...so looks like i'll be looking for some other markets in Asia Captain...maybe the n225 or the STW..hopefully on a new machine soon.

CanOz


----------



## FlyingFox (2 January 2013)

CanOz said:


> Here is a quick comparison of parts for a custom PC, bought in China vs. Falcon F25 and EZ Trading Computers ZR-X.
> 
> CanOz




Hi CanOz, 

You shouldn't need the sound card or the network card(ethernet I assume). most decent Mobo's (> $150) come with decent realtek audio and atleast one gigabit ethernet port. If the network card is wireless than that is different.

I am not familiar with the graphics card (unless it is actually the 6800 in which case DO NOT GET IT, this card is over 5 yrs old). My suggestion would be a dual link Nvidia GT 545 or similar. Might be a bit overkill but will enable you to game a little or use GPU acceleration if you want.

Cheers


----------



## CanOz (2 January 2013)

FlyingFox said:


> Hi CanOz,
> 
> You shouldn't need the sound card or the network card(ethernet I assume). most decent Mobo's (> $150) come with decent realtek audio and atleast one gigabit ethernet port. If the network card is wireless than that is different.
> 
> ...




Like this one??

I don't play games and this PC will be solely for trading.

Old cards aren't much of a worry depending on how much work they've done and their condition...the demands of the charts aren't that great and stability is the key from what I've read. Whats your perspective on that F.Fox?

CanOz


----------



## Trembling Hand (2 January 2013)

I would/have spent some money on a good and quite power supply, CPU cooling fan and good insulated case. The noise of these things drive me nutz. Buy something like this and the sound really drops,

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=35&lng=en


----------



## CanOz (2 January 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> I would/have spent some money on a good and quite power supply, CPU cooling fan and good insulated case. The noise of these things drive me nutz. Buy something like this and the sound really drops,
> 
> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=35&lng=en




Yeah, actually dust and noise are my concerns...China is a dusty place and with two cats the case tends to pull in allot of 'stuff'.

Cases are one area where i figured i could save some in China...we'll see.

CanOz


----------



## FlyingFox (2 January 2013)

CanOz said:


> Yeah, actually dust and noise are my concerns...China is a dusty place and with two cats the case tends to pull in allot of 'stuff'.
> 
> Cases are one area where i figured i could save some in China...we'll see.
> 
> CanOz




That 545 is great or a 630 if you can get one for around the same price. The newer cards use much less power and have some cool features (not generally useful but the best thing since sliced bread if you use these).

Agree with Trembling hand abouta good power supply case and case fans. The CPU will come with a stock cooler which is pretty good unless you plan on overclocking, running the c**p out of your box or it's extreamly hot where you are. Save your money on this instead and use it on case fans etc instead.


----------



## CanOz (2 January 2013)

FlyingFox said:


> That 545 is great or a 630 if you can get one for around the same price. The newer cards use much less power and have some cool features (not generally useful but the best thing since sliced bread if you use these).
> 
> Agree with Trembling hand abouta good power supply case and case fans. The CPU will come with a stock cooler which is pretty good unless you plan on overclocking, running the c**p out of your box or it's extreamly hot where you are. Save your money on this instead and use it on case fans etc instead.




No plans to overclock it, but i built the specs to a machine that could be overclocked to over 4.5 GHz. Overclocking is for guys that like overclocking (petrol heads in the PC world). It serves no useful purpose for me. 

The reason i want a machine that's so capable is so it will last. If you do the math you'll find that the only way to stay ahead of this insane race to obsolescence is too build your own...plus i like a few extra screens.

CanOz


----------



## FlyingFox (3 January 2013)

CanOz said:


> No plans to overclock it, but i built the specs to a machine that could be overclocked to over 4.5 GHz. Overclocking is for guys that like overclocking (petrol heads in the PC world). It serves no useful purpose for me.
> 
> The reason i want a machine that's so capable is so it will last. If you do the math you'll find that the only way to stay ahead of this insane race to obsolescence is too build your own...plus i like a few extra screens.
> 
> CanOz





Agree on the overclocking. Even though I might fall under that category (petrol head of the PC world), I have never had the need to overclock. 

If you intend to keep this box and keep it upto date, then there is all the more reason to get a decent case, fans and power supply. So in the future you can for example just change the CPU and or motherboard. This comes with the caveat that most things in the PC world have a half life of about 6 mnth to 9 mnths so even these might be obsolete if/when you want to upgrade.


----------



## CanOz (4 January 2013)

1280 RMB...best deal yet...


----------



## surfingman (4 January 2013)

CanOz said:


> 1280 RMB...best deal yet...




Is this an online store? I'm keen to get one.


----------



## skc (4 January 2013)

CanOz said:


> 1280 RMB...best deal yet...




Make sure your desk surface is strong enough... one made of solid timber and not cheap Ikea chipboard, or the array will fall down and put a hole in your head after putting a hole through the desktop.


----------



## CanOz (4 January 2013)

skc said:


> Make sure your desk surface is strong enough... one made of solid timber and not cheap Ikea chipboard, or the array will fall down and put a hole in your head after putting a hole through the desktop.




lol, yes its a concern. They also have platform stand. I didn't included the link because i thought some would be put off by the mandarin. Here's the link, have a browse....

CanOz


----------



## Trembling Hand (4 January 2013)

skc said:


> Make sure your desk surface is strong enough... one made of solid timber and not cheap Ikea chipboard, or the array will fall down and put a hole in your head after putting a hole through the desktop.




Yeah, mine is a floor stand with a clamp to the back of the desk just for a bit of extra stability for when I thump the desk,

c:

I have 25 Kg of screens


----------



## skc (4 January 2013)

CanOz said:


> lol, yes its a concern. They also have platform stand. I didn't included the link because i thought some would be put off by the mandarin. Here's the link, have a browse....
> 
> CanOz




Like the one on wheels. You can take it to the loo if you so desire...


----------



## CanOz (4 January 2013)

skc said:


> Like the one on wheels. You can take it to the loo if you so desire...




Or throw it in the loo:flush:


----------



## CanOz (4 January 2013)

surfingman said:


> Is this an online store? I'm keen to get one.




Yeah its TaoBao...if you know someone that speaks mandarin you could probably order one. I get my wife's PA to order for me...

That particular one is made from Aluminum...

CanOz


----------



## CanOz (4 January 2013)

I like this case, Quiet, Cool, and Filtered...

525 RMB


----------



## FlyingFox (4 January 2013)

CanOz said:


> I like this case, Quiet, Cool, and Filtered...
> 
> 525 RMB





 Coolmaster make some great cases. This one looks great.


----------



## CanOz (4 January 2013)

FlyingFox said:


> Coolmaster make some great cases. This one looks great.




Yeah, just the ticket...

I've selected this stand after speaking with the seller and explaining my requirements....looks better for a desk like mine.

CanOz


----------



## CanOz (9 February 2013)

Well I finally got my little gadget going. 

1 laptop and three screens (plus the laptop screen) and an old tired desktop with 1 screen.

Thanks to Captain Black for the idea!

This should do me until i can get my new PC built in a few weeks.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## DJG (9 February 2013)

I recently hooked up to 2 monitors + laptop screen. The 3rd monitor is a duplicate of the 2nd, is this because I need to upgrade my graphics card? if so, could anybody please recommend one. - doesn't need to be super flashy.

Thanks


----------



## captain black (9 February 2013)

CanOz said:


> Well I finally got my little gadget going.
> 
> 1 laptop and three screens (plus the laptop screen) and an old tired desktop with 1 screen.
> 
> ...




No probs CanOz, hth 

Did you get the adapter up and running easily? I had problems with Vista when I first bought mine a few years ago but they ran flawlessly in XP and now in Windows 7.

Would love to know how quiet your new PC is when you get it up and running. I'm building a new home theatre PC this year so am keeping an eye on people's experiences with noise from various cases. Cheers.

Nice setup btw. Didn't see Amibroker running on any of those screens.... :


----------



## CanOz (9 February 2013)

captain black said:


> No probs CanOz, hth
> 
> Did you get the adapter up and running easily? I had problems with Vista when I first bought mine a few years ago but they ran flawlessly in XP and now in Windows 7.
> 
> ...




Yeah, runs flawlessly. as to download the drivers though. 

Will let you know the Silencio case goes...

All Ninja all the screens, although not setup properly yet anyway....Wife keeping me busy with other New Year activities...

CanOz


----------



## captain black (9 February 2013)

CanOz said:


> Yeah, runs flawlessly. as to download the drivers though.
> 
> Will let you know the Silencio case goes...




Cheers for that.



CanOz said:


> ....Wife keeping me busy with other New Year activities...




 Enjoy.

Kospi closed on Monday so sort of a long weekend here too. Getting all my weekend coding, backup etc. jobs out the way today then off in the kayak for a paddle for a couple of days


----------



## CanOz (9 February 2013)

captain black said:


> off in the kayak for a paddle for a couple of days




Now that's sounds nice


----------



## CanOz (25 March 2013)

Well i finally got my new PC.

Here are the specs:


Mobo: ASUS Z77(P8Z77-V DELUXE)
Cpu: I7 3770
Cpu Fan HR-02
Ssd: Samsung 830 512 GB
Graphic Card: Nvidia/colorful GeForce GT 640 Quad Screen
Ram: Kingston Hyper Blue DDR3 8G*2
Case: Coolermaster Silencio 550
Power Supply: Antec TP 550
System: Win7 Pro 64 English
Screens: Dell E2213 x 3
Stand: 6 screen Aluminum - Black

The day didn't start off well. 20 minutes down the tollway to Shanghai and we bust a tread. So here i am, on the deadliest stretch of highway between here and Shanghai, where cars frequently use the breakdown lane as a third passing lane, changing a tire on my wife's nephew's car as he watches (and learns).

Anyway we finally got to the market, one of the largest electronic component markets in China (and the world). 20 floors of tech gear.

It took all day, 8 hours from the time we got to the shop until we left. Most of the time was trying to decide the graphics card and negotiating price....of course. We finally settled on the NVidia after we tested and I researched it online. Its a new card, only been out for 5 months and uses a 30+ pin output to DVI in order to effectively split the two outputs to four.

The PC is so quiet, but because I'm still waiting for my stand to show up i haven't has NT running to put pressure on it yet. Nice case though, dust and sound proof.

For the screen configuration I'll be trying to get the 4 x 22" rectangular screens on one side for the PC and then the 2 x 22" square on the other and tied into my laptop. This should give my desk the most effective use of space. Under the desk i have installed another 6 power points for the screens so i get the cords off the floor and tied up high out of the way. This will allow for easier cleaning and better air flow around the PC.

Now....where is that stand?

CanOz


----------



## cbc1 (25 March 2013)

20 floors?


----------



## captain black (25 March 2013)

CanOz said:


> Well i finally got my new PC.
> 
> Here are the specs:
> 
> ...




Wow, that's some nice gear!!! 

We're looking at buying another house down in Tassie and moving there later this year so I'll have to put off the new media centre and trading PC until then... got enough stuff to move as it is without adding to it.

How's the day trading going?


----------



## CanOz (25 March 2013)

captain black said:


> We're looking at buying another house down in Tassie and moving there later this year so I'll have to put off the *new media centre *and trading PC until then... got enough stuff to move as it is without adding to it.
> 
> How's the day trading going?




New media center? Do tell! Tassie, great idea, lovely place....when its not on fire....i feel for Smurf! Wish i could convince Mr.s CanOz to move there, were thinking Queensland now after we got scared away from buying in Thailand.

The day trading is going well although i haven't had time to give it a fair shot since i left full time work again. Lots of family issues at the moment, all good though. I'm feeling better then ever about my trade location and execution is showing better results statistically now too. I'm not game to post anything in terms of a record until i get solid 100 trades in though. At my current rate it might be a while. That's ok though, I've got little pressure this time around!

My stand arrives tomorrow so i'll post a shot as soon as my photographer is back...

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## captain black (26 March 2013)

CanOz said:


> New media center?




Nothing too exciting, just a quiet box to run a lightweight linux distro and xbmc to use as a media server. Running it all on a Core2 laptop atm and it does the job but would like a dedicated box with an SSD and a few internal hard drives. I trade the Kospi, I need something to keep me awake 



CanOz said:


> Tassie, great idea, lovely place....when its not on fire....i feel for Smurf!




I like the area NE of Launceston, around George Town. The NBN has been rolled out there so it ticks the box as far as a reliable internet connection is concerned. We honeymooned in Tassie and have been back a few times, love the place. 



CanOz said:


> Wish i could convince Mr.s CanOz to move there, were thinking Queensland now after we got scared away from buying in Thailand.




I lived in Qld for about 6-7 years in my 20's on the Sunshine Coast. The coast is too overpopulated for my liking, although if you're coming from China I guess it wouldn't seem that way!



CanOz said:


> The day trading is going well although i haven't had time to give it a fair shot since i left full time work again. Lots of family issues at the moment, all good though. I'm feeling better then ever about *my trade location and execution is showing better results statistically now too.*




Getting results that fit into a certain set of metrics is all that matters. It's the best job in the world once that happens


----------



## CanOz (27 March 2013)

Well after three days I'm almost finished

what a job....

CanOz


----------



## skc (27 March 2013)

CanOz said:


> Well after three days I'm almost finished
> 
> what a job....
> 
> CanOz




Very nice 

Now go get yourself a proper chair. I am sure there are cheaper replicas in China...

http://www.hermanmiller.com/products/seating/performance-work-chairs/aeron-chairs.html


----------



## CanOz (27 March 2013)

skc said:


> Very nice
> 
> Now go get yourself a proper chair. I am sure there are cheaper replicas in China...
> 
> http://www.hermanmiller.com/products/seating/performance-work-chairs/aeron-chairs.html




lol...my chair is quite comfy as it is SKC. 

Maybe the photo didn't do it justice.

CanOz


----------



## skc (27 March 2013)

CanOz said:


> lol...my chair is quite comfy as it is SKC.
> 
> Maybe the photo didn't do it justice.
> 
> CanOz




There's comfy, then there's Aeron. You owe it to your butt to buy one...


----------



## CanOz (27 March 2013)

skc said:


> There's comfy, then there's Aeron. You owe it to your butt to buy one...




Thanks SKC, i don't have much padding on my butt  so maybe its a great idea.


----------



## Trembling Hand (27 March 2013)

skc said:


> There's comfy, then there's Aeron. You owe it to your butt to buy one...




Ha. have a look at what I sit on....


----------



## CanOz (27 March 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> Ha. have a look at what I sit on....




Needs a 4 point harness for your market....


----------



## captain black (27 March 2013)

I've got one of those multi-use chairs.... mine doubles as a labrador chew toy


----------



## McLovin (27 March 2013)

skc said:


> Very nice
> 
> Now go get yourself a proper chair. I am sure there are cheaper replicas in China...
> 
> http://www.hermanmiller.com/products/seating/performance-work-chairs/aeron-chairs.html




I never understood the obsession with that chair, it's so damn ugly! The arm rests look like flotation devices. They show it with chrome but I guarantee you 95% of jobs they specify for are taking it sans chrome in order to get 5 Star Green certification, in which case you end up wih this big ugly black chair. And the price is ridiculous for what is basically a plastic chair that costs about $100 to build.


----------



## CanOz (27 March 2013)

captain black said:


> I've got one of those multi-use chairs.... mine doubles as a labrador chew toy





Good thing he doesn't like cords Cap!

CanOz


----------



## captain black (27 March 2013)

CanOz said:


> Good thing he doesn't like cords Cap!




He was quite fond of them when he was a pup, lost a couple of hdmi cables! He's given up on eating cords, poly pipe and furniture now thankfullly...although for some reason plastic clothes pegs are still on the menu


----------



## skc (27 March 2013)

McLovin said:


> I never understood the obsession with that chair, it's so damn ugly! The arm rests look like flotation devices. They show it with chrome but I guarantee you 95% of jobs they specify for are taking it sans chrome in order to get 5 Star Green certification, in which case you end up wih this big ugly black chair. And the price is ridiculous for what is basically a plastic chair that costs about $100 to build.




It's a status symbol. It's like the blackberry in early 90s. I use my Aeron chair to impress others in my office (like my pet cockatiels). 



captain black said:


> I've got one of those multi-use chairs.... mine doubles as a labrador chew toy




How many machines have you got running?



Trembling Hand said:


> Ha. have a look at what I sit on....




I suppose that's a great chair should you ever get the urge to smash it against something...


----------



## Trembling Hand (27 March 2013)

skc said:


> I suppose that's a great chair should you ever get the urge to smash it against something...




Xactly......

Although its a good trading indicator. If I can feel how uncomfortable it is I'm clearly not concentrating enough.

Maybe I should start another thread about trading while sitting on different chairs. You know how I feel, give it a score out of 10 and see how the trades go.


----------



## captain black (27 March 2013)

skc said:


> How many machines have you got running?




There's 4 in the office.

One set up for day trading index futures.
Another for my Amibroker development work and trading EOD systems.
Another running Linux (this one) for everyday stuff (email, web browsing etc.)
Another Linux lappy running xbmc I use as a media server.

There's a couple of routers as well that keep personal/media stuff on a separate LAN to the trading LAN. Everything is backed up with disk images and file replication on 5 external hard drives.


----------



## prawn_86 (27 March 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> Xactly......
> 
> Although its a good trading indicator. If I can feel how uncomfortable it is I'm clearly not concentrating enough.
> 
> Maybe I should start another thread about trading while sitting on different chairs. You know how I feel, give it a score out of 10 and see how the trades go.




haha i was thinking that  It is pretty obvious that if you are not concentrating enough you are not in the 'zone'


----------



## captain black (27 March 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> Maybe I should start another thread about trading while sitting on different chairs. You know how I feel, give it a score out of 10 and see how the trades go.




Not sure how the chair felt but my spew meter hit 10 when the Kospi took a dive about half an hour after the open this morning....


----------



## Trembling Hand (27 March 2013)

captain black said:


> Not sure how the chair felt but my spew meter hit 10 when the Kospi took a dive about half an hour after the open this morning....




Yeah ya gotta love that N.Korea nonsense to play full time on the Kospi. Just about every time its a reaction then a fade. :22_yikes::silly:


----------



## skc (27 March 2013)

captain black said:


> There's 4 in the office.
> 
> One set up for day trading index futures.
> Another for my Amibroker development work and trading EOD systems.
> ...




Very professional. I still manually drag files to an external drive every month


----------



## Trembling Hand (27 March 2013)

captain black said:


> There's 4 in the office.
> 
> One set up for day trading index futures.
> Another for my Amibroker development work and trading EOD systems.




Is that just 3 charts I can see there?


----------



## captain black (27 March 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> Is that just 3 charts I can see there?




Yeh, 3 instances of Amibroker. Other tabbed charts as well in the background with the Kospi in 3 different time frames in the foreground. Nothing fancy, just price, volume and my version of a VSA formula for Amibroker.


----------



## captain black (27 March 2013)

skc said:


> I still manually drag files to an external drive every month




For disk imaging I use Macrium Reflect. I can restore a disk with an image in about 20 minutes. For file copying I use Karen's Replicator although sadly Karen died a while back so there's no updates for it now. It's running fine on Windows 7 but I figure it's going to break at some stage down the track.


----------



## CanOz (5 December 2016)

Moved back home into the Air Con and closer to the new bub....working a weekend job and trading a bit through the week....


----------



## DaveDaGr8 (6 December 2016)

I think you need to bite the bullet and just get 2 55 inch curved UHD OLED tv's.


----------



## McLovin (6 December 2016)

DaveDaGr8 said:


> I think you need to bite the bullet and just get 2 55 inch curved UHD OLED tv's.




Dave Warner, is that you?


----------



## CanOz (6 December 2016)

DaveDaGr8 said:


> I think you need to bite the bullet and just get 2 55 inch curved UHD OLED tv's.




Can't bring myself to do it, we're building a 400m3 home after Christmas and I'll have at least 3 tvs to buy for that....


----------



## luutzu (6 December 2016)

CanOz said:


> Can't bring myself to do it, we're building a 400m3 home after Christmas and I'll have at least 3 tvs to buy for that....




What's a 400m3 house like?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (6 December 2016)

luutzu said:


> What's a 400m3 house like?




7.4m x 7.4m with 7.4m ceilings!

And 7.4 TVs on each wall.


----------



## luutzu (6 December 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> 7.4m x 7.4m with 7.4m ceilings!
> 
> And 7.4 TVs on each wall.




So that's 405 cubic metre. I guess 5m3 is enough for the overflow.


----------



## CanOz (6 December 2016)

Excuse the typo....m2


----------



## Gringotts Bank (6 December 2016)

CanOz said:


> Excuse the typo....m2




That's a big ass house, especially if multi-storey.  Markets must be treating you very kindly Canoz.


----------



## CanOz (6 December 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> That's a big ass house, especially if multi-storey.  Markets must be treating you very kindly Canoz.




Yeah this is our second main priority, after the baby....pretty excited to finally build a home after 24 years of expat assignments. Allot of hard work and savings rather than just the market. It'll look something like this...oops, ASF not accepting png files....


----------



## luutzu (7 December 2016)

CanOz said:


> Yeah this is our second main priority, after the baby....pretty excited to finally build a home after 24 years of expat assignments. Allot of hard work and savings rather than just the market. It'll look something like this...oops, ASF not accepting png files....




Good on you man. Sounds like a very comfortable home you're getting there.

What's the m2 rate up that end? $1k/m2 or so?


----------



## CanOz (7 December 2016)

luutzu said:


> Good on you man. Sounds like a very comfortable home you're getting there.
> 
> What's the m2 rate up that end? $1k/m2 or so?




1500-1800 per m2

We're at 1660 at the moment....


----------



## CanOz (21 February 2017)

This is what I ended up with....working very well. Ultra fast starting up....seconds


----------



## Trembling Hand (21 February 2017)

You running over a wireless network?


----------



## CanOz (21 February 2017)

Trembling Hand said:


> You running over a wireless network?




Indeed. Mind you I'm only taking a couple trades a week. Once we get in the new place I'll be hard wired again.


----------



## CanOz (26 March 2017)

Added another two screens I had kicking around....cost me $25 for an hdmi/vga adapter and some wide electrical tape....I like it so I might buy a new stand.


----------



## Quant (27 March 2017)

CanOz said:


> View attachment 70507
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice looking setup Steve ( screen envy ) , glass table a bit risky lol . Wireless card good for redundancy later anyway when/if wired net goes down , use 4g hotspot from phone in emergency  . 16g ram enough ?? I just recently doubled up to 32 after getting a bit of lock up occasionally . My setup fwiw


----------



## CanOz (27 March 2017)

I like how your screens are so seamless. 

Yes glass is risky and I'll be getting a brateck stand up desk for the new house. 

I'm running ninjatrader 8 and it's fine with 16g. I'm only use 25% of my memory with all that running. It's a bit tricky to start up but there's a work around for the known issues now.


----------



## Quant (27 March 2017)

IG PRT is java based so is a memory hog , i go over 50% of my 32gb installed a lot  . I do have up to 40 charts open at once though  , since i installed 32gb been smooth running  though  , My monitors came as a set with stand and very thin bezels , at the time i bought then they were worlds thinnest , its actually a gamers  setup  , i dont game though  .


----------



## CanOz (27 March 2017)

So java doesn't run multi threaded then? That's the advantage of nt 7 over nt8.


----------



## VSntchr (27 March 2017)

CanOz said:


> Added another two screens I had kicking around....cost me $25 for an hdmi/vga adapter and some wide electrical tape....I like it so I might buy a new stand.



Nice setup Can, thats plenty of real estate! Only downside is the electricity bill 
My setup here in Spain is embarrasingly clumsy, yet adequate with:
2 nice Benq screens (27" + 24"), a laptop and a surface pro..each have their function and it gets the job done!



Quant said:


> View attachment 70509



I have the same chair back in Aus - worth every penny!


----------



## Quant (27 March 2017)

VSntchr said:


> Nice setup Can, thats plenty of real estate! Only downside is the electricity bill
> My setup here in Spain is embarrasingly clumsy, yet adequate with:
> 2 nice Benq screens (27" + 24"), a laptop and a surface pro..each have their function and it gets the job done!
> 
> ...





Yeah i agree worth every cent , i havent had to go back to a physio  since i bought an ergonomic chair  , had cheapy office works chairs for a few years that wrecked my back and $200 chairs wore out / broke inside 2 years . Was actually cheaper buying a 700 dollar share in the long run  ( 10 year warranty )  

Monitors today are very economical using around 20w each depending on size so even with mine on say 12 hours a day it only amounts to approx 40c daily  , not even worth worrying about


----------



## Trembling Hand (27 March 2017)

Bunch of soft cocks with your softie softie chairs. Get something that will make your ar$se hard. That way when you get screwed in the @.... you'll be used to it.


----------



## rb250660 (27 March 2017)

I honestly don't know how you trade with that many screens. 2 is enough, one for charts and an order pad, the other for YouTube. I have a 13"laptop and even that's confusing to me most of the time!!


----------



## CanOz (27 March 2017)

rb250660 said:


> I honestly don't know how you trade with that many screens. 2 is enough, one for charts and an order pad, the other for YouTube. I have a 13"laptop and even that's confusing to me most of the time!!



 I know right....but really it depends on what you're trying to do. I'm trying to apply a handful of longer term swing plays across 9 markets and be able to make the decisions remotely on my iPhone after I get the alerts. The screens are a necessary element in this case.


----------



## Quant (27 March 2017)

CanOz said:


> I know right....but really it depends on what you're trying to do. I'm trying to apply a handful of longer term swing plays across 9 markets and be able to make the decisions remotely on my iPhone after I get the alerts. The screens are a necessary element in this case.



Absolutely multi screens increases productivity in many cases , i dont want to go looking for data / news / charts / tickets / etc / whatever , i just want it right there where i can see it permanently . Naturally returns diminish at a certain number of screens and at some stage too many is counterproductive . Different strokes for different folks . I really only have 6 due to the fact it was such a bargain i couldnt pass it up otherwise im sure i could live with 4


----------



## rb250660 (27 March 2017)

Look, the evidence is clear.

I reckon I have too much time on my hands... Or not enough screens...


----------



## skc (27 March 2017)

rb250660 said:


> Look, the evidence is clear.
> 
> I reckon I have too much time on my hands... Or not enough screens...




The X axis should be effective pixels, not number of screens.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (8 August 2017)

Make the change to vertical mice and never look back.

https://mikesmice.com/anker-wireless-vertical-review/


----------

